# Respectfully Request



## DaveH (30/11/15)

I just thought I would mention (because you have probably forgotten) the Medal or the very least a Badge for Pensioners. Medal would be better  
I'm sure it is just an over sight and easily corrected 

Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (30/11/15)

DaveH said:


> I just thought I would mention (because you have probably forgotten) the Medal or the very least a Badge for Pensioners. Medal would be better
> I'm sure it is just an over sight and easily corrected
> 
> Dave



Thanks for that @DaveH 
Your suggestion is noted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (1/12/15)

DaveH said:


> I just thought I would mention (because you have probably forgotten) the Medal or the very least a Badge for Pensioners. Medal would be better
> I'm sure it is just an over sight and easily corrected
> 
> Dave


I'm happy just to have made it to my pension!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DaveH (1/12/15)

kev mac said:


> I'm happy just to have made it to my pension!


Me too 
Dave


----------

